# Cant get kernel to boot - Dell Server

## Crooksey

Hi Guys,

I have been installing and using Gentoo for a long time now, so this is by no means my first (or last new install)

Basically on boot I am getting: VFS unable to sync root device etc etc

http://ompldr.org/vZzA3dw

Here are my files

#grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux Hardened 3.5.4-r1-hardened  

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.5.4-r1-hardened root=/dev/sda3

```

#fstab

```

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda3      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda5               /tmp            ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda6               /home           ext4            noatime         0 1

```

#lspci  -nnk

http://sprunge.us/XSOI

#kernel .config

http://sprunge.us/VXNh

Now I have been speaking to other users on irc and as far as we can see there is no reason why this kernel will not boot, all devices appear to be supported.

If anyone could provide some help or assistance, I would be forever grateful   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BillWho

Crooksey,

Try adding rootfstype=ext4 to the grub kernel line. Also try removing /boot from the line if you don't have a  boot symlink

```
kernel /kernel-3.5.4-r1-hardened root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext4
```

----------

## DONAHUE

lspci -k uses mptsas as 'Driver in use:' for 'SCSI storage controller [0100]: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS [1000:0054] (rev 01)

Subsystem: Dell SAS 5/i Integrated Controller [1028:1f06]'

.config has mpt2sas selected

at one time mptsas and mpt2sas both existed in the kernel according to google

I do not see mptsas in a gentoo-sources-3.6.2 kernel

Debian HCL concurs with lspci -k that you need mptsas driver

 *Quote:*   

> 10000054	Yes	LSI Logic / Symbios Logic	SAS1068 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS	mptsas	v2.6.25-

 

assuming the hdd is connected sas/scsi, I think you need mptsas unless there is some compatibility addon or bios upgrade that causes mpt2sas to work

----------

## Crooksey

Could I compile Mptsas into hardened sources?

----------

## DONAHUE

editing kernel source code is beyond me. you might file a kernel bug. apparently mptsas was still around last spring. the kernel.org devs might be able to restore it and provide a patch.

----------

## Crooksey

Found it under Fuse MPT

----------

